# Is it ok to bring xbox copy games from dubai to philippines?



## grimjoww (Feb 26, 2012)

Im planning to bring like 10 - 15 xbox copy games from dubai to philippines , stopover @ HK airport. If i put them on my checked in luggage in a small CD container thingy, would it cause any problems???


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's not ok but very very small chance of being caught, and even if you are, they'd probably just confiscate them and not arrest you.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> It's not ok but very very small chance of being caught, and even if you are, they'd probably just confiscate them and not arrest you.


 Agree with this!


----------



## grimjoww (Feb 26, 2012)

ill prolly bring only a few and they are used already... i got some original discs as well


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

grimjoww said:


> Im planning to bring like 10 - 15 xbox copy games from dubai to philippines , stopover @ HK airport. If i put them on my checked in luggage in a small CD container thingy, would it cause any problems???


Don't label them as Xbox games and if asked say they are pictures and computer files. When they try to read it and nothing shows, say it is corrupt....

But not likely gonna get caught.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Everyone brings in dodgy DVDs, not much different really. What I have always wondered is whether it's true about the way you pack them? I have always been told not to pack DVDs, etc flat but to stand them up going across the bag so that they cannot be easily recognized on the x-ray. What do you reckon? True or false?


----------

